# Pizza



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did myself a father's day pizza on the Akorn. I let the heat get to high before I put the pie in. 700* ! I could only leave it in for 4 minutes without scorching the bottom crust. The upper crust was done and crunchy like I like it but did not get brown. Might have been the best pizza I ever ate.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

That's a fine Fathets Day meal , Wish I'd thought about doing that, We're still unpacking boxes and getting organized from the move so we went out to eat, Wasn't as good as that but not bad.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I can tell you at first glance why it's the best pizza you ever had.......no mushrooms to ruin it.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Anyone make a crab pizza? I bet that would be good.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

andypat said:


> Anyone make a crab pizza? I bet that would be good.


I have made crab pizzas before. I love em but of course I will try anything with seafood on it. I did season the crab with a little bit of old bay sprinkled with butter.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

twbranch said:


> I have made crab pizzas before. I love em but of course I will try anything with seafood on it. I did season the crab with a little bit of old bay sprinkled with butter.


-----Then would you try this for breakfast.
View attachment 37994
-------






Click on picture to see better. Fish roe, oysters, eggs, and Bud. Water Men's Breakfast, I heard.


----------

